# new album...



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

pigeons accesoriesnew album...take a look


----------



## lefty1991 (Jan 23, 2008)

i cant see anything


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's a direct link to the album: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=197

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Looks really nice. Did you make them yourself?


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

yes i do.... i like to work with wood...


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Very nice. They look very well done.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

That looks really nice. What do you do with them? Are they used to take your birds to the club or do you use them to release your birds? They look a little difficult to handle alone, or at least they would be for me.


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

8 kg.... thats the weight.... not sow heavy


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

with that one i take the birds to the club or for release... can do bouth of them


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

130 cm x 30 x22 the dimensions....


----------

